# Planet Strike rumors - Games Day update and video



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Posted by the Dude @ WS.



> Planet Strike will supposedly come sooner than expected. I’m told July at the latest.
> 
> Rumoured rules:
> 
> ...


Looks promising!


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

It does look interesting particulary the new terrain kits, it would be cool to build a fortress or something. DA Fortress Monestary here we come!

However I'm a bit skeptical on the the plastic Thunderhawk rumor, don't get me wrong I'll def buy one or two if they did ever come out but I wouldn't hold my breath. My FW one will have to do until then.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

This all sounds very interesting, I love attack and defend games! 

Good old previous editions; having to assualt Ork defenders 

Please give us a Plastic Thunderhawk... Please...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo plastic Thunderhawks

It makes sense for them to be brought out in plastic. They're just a giant box for christ sake!
I really like the idea of all this terrain too, should be cool.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds good! I'm pretty excited about this release and this is the first 'solid' info i've read. 

It will be good to add more variety to games and the modular terrain sounds mint. 
Also very interested in plastic Thunderhawk... as long as it's not +£100.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Plastic Thunderhawk? Are they still having that rumor float around? I really doubt GW can afford such a huge mold, I mean, look at the size of the FW one!


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I wonder if the new imperial gaurd fleet comander could be used just as to fit the fluff.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> Plastic Thunderhawk? Are they still having that rumor float around? I really doubt GW can afford such a huge mold, I mean, look at the size of the FW one!



They can mould a Land Raider. Put four land raiders together, Thunderhawk. It's easy to make moulds for that, just needs MORE pieces.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Releasedate is most likely correct. I would seriously doubt that this wouldn't be this years summer campain idea. That will most likely put release to June since they want folks to get it, and modify armies before the campain is over:wink:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

As much s I'd like to have one, I think the Thunderhawk is probably the weakest part of the rumors.


I can't wait to combine City Fight, Planet Strike and Apocalypse! That sounds crazy fun!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The plastic thunderhawk rumour keeps popping up and the main argument against seems to fall on the sprue and the mold,well the recent stompa kit should be putting that argument to bed and tucking it well and truly in!, 2 of the stompa sprues are the same size as the stompa box is long and wide (17inch by 11inch in old money). Now get your tape measure out and tell me which parts of a thunder hawk will not fit on to a sprue that is 17"x11".
Also looking at the stompa kit its quite feasable that something as simple as a thunderhawk could be done with less effort than the stompa,as iconic as the thunderhawk gunship is,its little more than a few boxes slapped together with some boxey wings and a huge cannon on top,which might i add all of the parts (volcano cannon)are now all ready in production on the plastic shadowsword. Also it would be pretty easy to cad up as the scale is already established via its use of standard land raider doors etc.
Flyers are the natural expansion for 40K, the sky is a very important part of modern warfare and it should also be very important in the 41st millenium.

The facts are
sprues = now possible
demand = space marine players out number any other army
design = with cad etc no need for time consuming 3 ups 
rules = appoc already popular 
plus IG have a codex flyer on the way

its a done deal if you ask me ....will it be this year ? not sure as space marines have had alot of love recently and are due some more for wave 2, could also depend on the economy, if its poor i can see a £60 thunderhawk sooner than later so that GW can ride out the storm.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It'd be really easy for them to do it, design wise at least. Speaking to the CAD guys at the Design Open Day they convinced me of that. Whether it actually materialises as something GW _want_ to do, I dunno.


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

If the Thunderhawk rumor ever does come true I hope they make it possible to be assembled as the Transporter option, that would be reallly cool if that was a possiblity. Of course this would mean more work on the design but I think it would help the sales if you had options, take a look at the shadowsword kit - 6 variants!!

It would be cool if GW would release a plastic superheavy kit for each race, Revenant Titan for Eldar, Tyranid Trygon etc but that is probably just a pipe dream, but a dream none the less!:victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm very sure planetstrike is coming in July, because lately, the In Brief news section of WD has mentioned the studio making a ton of bunkers and entrenchments for an upcoming campaign, and it always says, "watch this space". I'm guessing this future campaign is in fact planetstrike.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

xcom said:


> Tyranid Trygon etc but that is probably just a pipe dream, but a dream none the less!:victory:


there are certainly a few rumours of a plastic trygon



gwmaniac said:


> I'm very sure planetstrike is coming in July


july is the date being bandied about most often


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah its Definatly lookng like july. Sounds like it could be fun. As for the plastic Thunderhawk..... I really really hope its true but it may well just turn out to be another 'greatcoat guard' In the sense that so many people say how cool it would be so often it ends up as a permanant rumour that never actually happens.


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a GW employee say to me recently that it hasn't been confirmed for this year or even next year. He had been up to head office the weekend before.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

ILGraenis said:


> I had a GW employee say to me recently that it hasn't been confirmed for this year or even next year. He had been up to head office the weekend before.


shop staff are often where most leaks have come from in the past, 
so it's not really surprising that most staff aren't told until projects are very close these days


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW staff are briefed to only talk about whats going on "NOW" or the very near future, the vast majority of GW sales are from new products,GW dont want you to save your money for 6 to 18 months waiting for what ever takes your fancy,they want you to spend here and now on what ever they are currently promoting.l


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I would certainly welcome the new terrain, even if my wallet will not :grin: I loved the cities of death kits and if my wife doesn't kick me out when I come home with the new terrain pieces, I'm certaingly going to get those! (and the plastic trygon and... oh dear, I need to begin saving!)


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Planetstrike cover relieved on BoLS.

Plus the New Vulkan marine mini is pictured.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Planet strike is confirmed + Vulkan Model!!!!! @ Warseer


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

and just how many people have been recently saying it's not really coming at all :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad they're starting to show proof of planetstrike. But that vulkan model is ghastley.

*crosses fingers for plastic thunderhawk, only faithful one left*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

after reading the bumph on the article im left wondering when we might see the book?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i think july was the month being thrown around?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Planet strike rumors update @ Warseer:

***Read this first***

For those that don't know, Planetstrike is a rumoured Expansion in the same vein and Cities Of Death that will add extra rules to regular 40K games. It appears it will focus on Attacker/Defender type missions with special rules to suit. This could even go so far as to cover Siege warfare.

General Info:

Planet Strike will supposedly be released in July. 

Cover can be seen here:










Rules:

In a game of Planet Strike, the Attacker/Defender split will be very important, with them possibly getting different FOCs.

Defender
Gets to place all terrain on the battlefield and picks his table edge. 

He can declare Terrain to be dangerous if he wants (Mined for example) although it’s not clear how much he can do this for. 

There will be buildings with mounted weapons, like armed bunkers etc. 

Probably, the defender will have to place all of his army.

Attacker
May place some Craters to get some cover.

May move in from his table edge, Deep Strike and Outflank, similar to a "Dawn of War" Scenario. 

May also get some goodies like a prepared Artillery fire on the defending units, special equipment etc. 

Will most likely get first Turn.

What the actual Missions will be is yet to be seen.

Releases:

New multipart plastic terrain kit similar to the Cities of Death ruins. With enough of those you will possibly be able to build fortresses, defensive structures for tanks, or control towers, outposts etc.

Possibly this:



















It has now been revealed that the Tower is scratchbuilt, but the barricades are what will be released. The barricades have been used as the ramparts of the Tower.

The Fortress is apparently visible on the Sentinal box.

Aircraft landing pad, apparently with "movable pieces" 

Possibly similar to this:

























New craters

Ironclad Dreadnaught

Land Speeder Storm

Vulkan Hes'tan. Mini can be seen here:










Possibly more Daemons stuff

IG Plastic Stormtroopers/Grenadiers may get a release

Eldar Jetbikes have been mentioned as a slim possibility

Plastic Thunderhawk is again mentioned, and has been rumoured to have been shown to Retail Selling Staff (the guys who sell to independant retailers).


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers Chaosftw, nicely sums things up although nothing new from what I see.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Syph said:


> Cheers Chaosftw, nicely sums things up although nothing new from what I see.


Has this already been posted? Sorry must have missed the stuff when skimming. Sorry for double posting 

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not 100% if it's all been posted, but it's all stuff that I've heard before - don't worry, it's a nice summary!


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Syph said:


> I'm not 100% if it's all been posted, but it's all stuff that I've heard before - don't worry, it's a nice summary!


it's a mixture of old and new, and all in one place!, 
nice one chaosftw


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, its nice to start seeing some semi-concrete stuff for planetstrike


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

As for the retail guys being shown the new Thunderhawk, Trust me they don't know much more than the rest of us. Maybe 1 or 2 higher up that work on the trade website ect but thats about it i think.

Still Planetstrike looks awsome and all being well, we will see a Thunderhawk!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

More Planetstrike stuff incoming, courtesy of an email I received this morning: 










Bits worth picking out especially:

Released in a few months - July?
Confirmation of lots of plastic kits. Apparently further in WD they mention the landing pad as a prize for a Valkyrie painting comp - unless it's a studio one, it's looking likely as a kit!
Confirmation of different FOCs - Attackers can have all Elite, FA, Termies etc, Defenders *double* Heavy. All Deep Strike entry.

Sounds fun!


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The building terain in the picture looks like a modular kit. Same base and top floor. The barricades look like their expecting some G20 or climate protesters. looks a bit light for batt;lefied use.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, Planetstrike seems to be finally coming to fruition. Looking forward to it 

Even moar excuse to buy ridiculous amounts of models :grin:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Double Heavy Support choices + Imperial Guard new codex = drool.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wachaza said:


> The building terain in the picture looks like a modular kit. Same base and top floor. The barricades look like their expecting some G20 or climate protesters. looks a bit light for batt;lefied use.


Good eye on the kit!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Syph said:


> Released in a few months - July?


Well, it was from the News section from WD, and if you notice the pattern, anything mentioned in the News Section comes out in 2 months' time, like last month was previewing the Empire, and next month is when the Empire comes out, so it should come out in July. The barricades aren't too impressive, i my opinion, it really is just the battlements of the bastion.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

to me this looks just like apocalypse, i cant really see what all the hype is about.

more expansions = more hype = more money for GW

me = not bothered.

M


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

magician847 said:


> to me this looks just like apocalypse, i cant really see what all the hype is about.
> 
> more expansions = more hype = more money for GW
> 
> ...


And to me that sounded like pointless moaning.

"More models" is the part that gets me interested!


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

isnt games day in september. so why would they be releasing it then if its out in june/july


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

grumabeth said:


> isnt games day in september. so why would they be releasing it then if its out in june/july


it will be for the summer campian


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmm, the previews on rules and game mechanics aren't particularly exciting as of yet, but the prospect of new models for pretty much every participating army (at least if the Medusa V campaign is anything to go by) is an exciting one. Also, it's hard to complain about more plastic terrain kits. While not cheap, they really do make quality terrain a lot easier to come by at the various stores and such.

Sounds like we're in for an interesting summer.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

magician847 said:


> to me this looks just like apocalypse, i cant really see what all the hype is about.
> 
> more expansions = more hype = more money for GW
> 
> ...


more expansion = more hype = more player = more people to play

you = not bothered = don't post

/random flare up

Tired of seeing people bitching about this stuff. Guess what folks, GW is a business, they have to do things to *gasp* make them money or they will fail, go under, and we no longer have someone ma,ing our models for us. Look at HeroCliks, do you want GW to go the way of the dodo? If you do, seriously stuff it and go to another subforum on heresy and post on a game you like.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Bits worth picking out especially:
> 
> Released in a few months - July?





gwmaniac said:


> Well, it was from the News section from WD, and if you notice the pattern, anything mentioned in the News Section comes out in 2 months' time, like last month was previewing the Empire, and next month is when the Empire comes out, so it should come out in July.


Yep, July. But then, we've known that for months. :grin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

well...... does sound somewhat just like a scaled down apoc but we will see. Hopeful;y they come out with lots of good scenarios and such.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Great update Syph, that's the best pics I have seen of the buildings so far!


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Death 0F Angels said:


> well...... does sound somewhat just like a scaled down apoc but we will see. Hopeful;y they come out with lots of good scenarios and such.


Ultimately it's just an excuse to sell some nifty new plastic terrain, release some assorted army kits (supposedly) and promote Planetary Empires... oh, and get people playing lots of different types of games with their armies. Which is all good to me! All I care about is new kits frankly. :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Double Heavy Support = 6 Fire Prisms in a normal game..........:victory::victory::victory:
Plus Eldrad+generic Farseer = OUCH!

Must buy more Fire Prisms.....must give GW £35 a model for new system...even though its just for 3 months before we get bored of it.......Yeah, I probably will, actually.

Or 18 War Walkers. Some really insane lists are going to come out of this. And Marines in Drop Pods will beat most of them. But who cares? New terrain - good. More options for a game - good. Incredible campaign opportunities - great. Can't wait!


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

I see this very different from apoc. Apoc was massed battles just fighting, this has a clear attacker/defender. The advantages sound like they may be like Strategic Assests that only one side can take.

There is also a larger focus on terrain than in normal games. My hope with this is that they have a standard 40k and Apoc side to it. I want to see a SM company deep strike into the midst of a hive city being attacked by Tyranid. (though defender may not get deep strike)


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Double Heavy Support = 6 Fire Prisms in a normal game..........:victory::victory::victory:
> Plus Eldrad+generic Farseer = OUCH!
> 
> Must buy more Fire Prisms.....must give GW £35 a model for new system...even though its just for 3 months before we get bored of it.......Yeah, I probably will, actually.
> ...


Think about the new Guard Codex, 18 Leman Russ varients defending a base in a normal game...

Danny


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

leinad-yor said:


> Think about the new Guard Codex, 18 Leman Russ varients defending a base in a normal game...


Forget 18 Leman Russ as Defender, how about 18 Valkyries/Vendettas as Attacker? :shok: :rofl: :crazy: :yahoo: :wacko: :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantasy pulled me away from 40K, but seriously, there's such an awesome table for this at WHW that I'd be seriously interested in this. I love this sort of thing.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I loved cities of death, so if this is goin along the same route, then happyface!!


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah i am looking forward to it! I second the Dark Angels Fortress Monastary. I sometimes play standard games with things like bastions ect (usualy full of guardsmen to lasgun me to death) so having a proper set of rules for it will be great. As for new models.... Its good that all armies seem to be getting something.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Syph said:


> Fantasy pulled me away from 40K, but seriously, there's such an awesome table for this at WHW that I'd be seriously interested in this. I love this sort of thing.


You reckon you could get a pic or two of the table?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

leinad-yor said:


> Think about the new Guard Codex, 18 Leman Russ varients defending a base in a normal game...
> 
> Danny


Well...yeah, except that'd be nearly 4k on its own. 18 War Walkers are available at a meagre 720 points. Not at the optimal configuration...but who cares! Of course, attacking with the Eldar is at least as nasty - whole armies of Harlequins, anyone? :good:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

finaly-different FOCs! i have been waiting since 3rd for that to resurface. the standard one is getting a bit boring IMO.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Random thought: I wish the HQ choices of an army would determine the FOC used....

I have seen some pics of a new plastic (and very nice) eldar jetbike. Its rumored to come out with planetstrike, any news on that?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> You reckon you could get a pic or two of the table?


WHW have some of it themselves:

http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/photos/recovery/dsc05478.html


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

TrintLord said:


> Random thought: I wish the HQ choices of an army would determine the FOC used....
> 
> I have seen some pics of a new plastic (and very nice) eldar jetbike. Its rumored to come out with planetstrike, any news on that?


I would SO MUCH love you to be right, but last I heard GW had no plans to replace the current Jetbike model. Most of the sculptors had created test models of new Jetbikes, to reimage it, and bring it up to date...but nothing so far. I'm afraid what you saw may just have been one of those. After all, look at the ork Warbuggy or Warp Spiders! The only, small, piece of corroborating evidence I can offer is that the Eldar jetbike box has the Fast Attack symbol on the cover, not Troops. This means it isn't a new box to fit with the new Codex, so no new art, which makes it POSSIBLE they won't as it's being phased out...But new Jetbikes means the relatively new Autarch on Jetbike goes out, as do the Shining Spears, and I don't see that happening for a while yet.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

TrintLord said:


> I have seen some pics of a new plastic (and very nice) eldar jetbike. Its rumored to come out with planetstrike, any news on that?


Yeah, this is an interesting one. The new design jetbike is definitely being worked on (the prototype showed up at the recent Design Studio Open Day with CAD dots on it) so it will be released at some stage, but info on the "assorted army releases" for Planetstrike hasn't been forthcoming. We've known the Landspeeder Storm, Vulkan He'stan and the Ironclad Dreadnought have been scheduled for release around the time of Planetstrike, but that's simply the Space Marine 2nd Wave that we've been expecting for a while now. There's been much rumour of kits from other armies coming along with Planetstrike, but beyond the two new IG tank kits around August, nothing's been confirmed.

Also attached is a not-very-big oblique pic (if people haven't already seen it) of some of the Planetstrike terrain for the heck of it.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Now i'm getting ready for a new IG army, will it be worth making it a PDF Regiment?


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Now i'm getting ready for a new IG army, will it be worth making it a PDF Regiment?


Bah, PDF can't hold onto shit, leave it to the guard! :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

radical_psyker said:


> Yeah, this is an interesting one. The new design jetbike is definitely being worked on (the prototype showed up at the recent Design Studio Open Day with CAD dots on it) so it will be released at some stage,


Isn't that just the same one that's been photgraphed before, and has been sitting on Jes Goodwin's desk about 3 years?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe it is a blessing I haven't the space to build my own table yet as the rules for bunkers and such could radically change how I wanna build a trench and bunker complex.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

God all drop poding forces are going to scare the S*** out of most people. I now want a full Skyhammer formation.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Pics from the Planetstrike book from French Games Day, care of *GeekyLouis* and his blog.

Note the Ironclad Dreads in the third pic.

Full album for other pics from the day: http://picasaweb.google.fr/zavepovuleur/GamesDay2009


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers radical. Any French about to give us a little more information?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ooh, I love the art of the Terminators slaughtering the Tau, and the Landing Pad terrain piece is gorgeous, too. Hopefully there are some nice solid rules on sentry/interceptor guns as well.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Ooh, I love the art of the Terminators slaughtering the Tau, and the Landing Pad terrain piece is gorgeous, too. Hopefully there are some nice solid rules on sentry/interceptor guns as well.


That pict was rad (GO ANDREX PUPPIES!!! :biggrin: )
What I only realised that drive me mad is that GWS threw large hints at us from the beginning (on 5th ED rulebook-The Planet Strike Buildings were on it (page 81 must've been a prototype)


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, i guess this confirms the VERY old rumour that the plastic valkyrie was coming out in time for planetstrike... If I could be bothered I'd trawl through all the old posts, find who originally posted that one and rep them.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

*Planetstrike Preview*

Just watch it:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Well, i guess this confirms the VERY old rumour that the plastic valkyrie was coming out in time for planetstrike... If I could be bothered I'd trawl through all the old posts, find who originally posted that one and rep them.


The Valk is coming out before PS - in fact you can Advance Order it!

Cheers for the vid MK!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

loving the look of the new bastion model, looks modular so you can stack them, also the new barricades look funky, wonder if it'll come in one big box or have to buy everything seperately.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

subtlejoe said:


> loving the look of the new bastion model, looks modular so you can stack them, also the new barricades look funky, wonder if it'll come in one big box or have to buy everything seperately.


i'll give you 3 guesses...

ah, they will probaly do a lim.ed. 'all in one' box like for cities of death, and many smaller kits.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Awsome video! +rep from me my friend!


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Why are the Eldar building temples to bunnies...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/Sete_mvbu1I/AAAAAAAAE4E/xs__7IeCTqA/s1600-h/PS-002.jpg

As for FOC with only a HQ for the attacker means more CHEESE!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

29th of june is PS release date


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

torealis said:


> 29th of june is PS release date


thats a monday, they always release on a saturday.27th june or 4th july


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't wait to get my hands on it. I just hope theres more to it than there was to Apocalypse. 

Looks like my guard are gonna have to do what they do best (worst) and play hide and seek (hide and more hide) from drop pod marines! Either that or build 18shok LRBT. Hmm I think me has a plan!:grin:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

This video has me even more stoked for Planetstrike!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I was trolling through the Planetstrike thread at Warseer and saw this.



> Here are a few race specific assets I can remember of:
> -IG: a mass deep-strike ability; a single reserve dice is rolled for the whole army, but each squad that deep strikes must make a dangerous terrain test when it lands.
> -Dark Eldar: a penalty to enemy leadership equal to the number of turns passed since the beginning of the game (an interesting bit of background: it mentions Khaine-worshipping Dark Eldars).
> -Imperium: Power of the Machine Spirit. BS 3, unshakable turrets.
> ...


I bolded the most interesting part!

AdMech!?! Are we finally gonna get an AdMech Codex! :clapping:

I sure hope that is a sign of things to come! :victory:


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think we're going to be so lucky to get an ad mech codex... I guess that imperial forces will be able to use that asset. That said, it sounds fluffy and cool, even if not overly powerful (depending on points cost). 

One question, though; didn't they mention walkers to be able to deepstrike and assault too? Because otherwise dreadnoughts are even more hosed compared to MCs.


----------



## BlackTemplar93 (Apr 9, 2009)

oh yeah especially when i finish off my all drop pod bt army MUUAHHAUHAAUAHAUAHAUAHAUAHAUA!!!! BURN, ENEMIES OF THE EMPEROR!!! :music::music::music:


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

also all that they are going to make is imperial terrain. why cant they ever make any other races stuff? give me a good kit for a tau city or an eldar fortress


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I think that the ruined buildings on that Gaming table and in the planetstrike book look different to the current kits, they seem to have very large open arched windows and tiny ones.
I might be wrong but please have butchers and see if im right.
Possibly more building kits to suppliment the current ones?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently it's being called Planetary Empires, the Campaign it's based around. This is from an usually extremely reliable source.

The source hasn't been wrong about most things, but he wasn't clear whether it was the new name, or the Campaign. I assume it's the name of the Campaign - interesting to see how Games Workshop will be taking their Worldwide campaign to create your own empire.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Planetary Empires is separate as far as I'm aware Vaz. It's like Mighty Empires for 40K.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If that's the case, then I need to be making a new thread. It's supposedly coming out "in the next three months", apparently.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

The Eldar would never defend a fortress and all you need is some PVC and some condiment tubs for Tau


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> The Eldar would never defend a fortress and all you need is some PVC and some condiment tubs for Tau


Pretty sure if you assaulted a Craft_world_ they would fight back :grin:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

uh but you would be cut to ribbons trying to get a *single* drop pod onto a craftworld, let alone a whole battle company, (yes I know the Invaders tried it in the SM codex)

But also we've been quite dumb. Plastic drop pods. C'mon how dumb were we (or was it just me?)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

There better be Drop pod company box... *shakes fist in general direction of Nottingham*


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Honestly im just really happy about the terrain kits, Ive been looking for some good stuff for my board for a while. I am worried however that the actual expansion itself will be very lackluster, GW has a history of very little actual rule changes (cities of death had about 10 pages devoted to rules, the rest were modeling articles, and apoc also lacked alot of rules as well, good additions, but nowhere near worth the $$)


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Actual rules usually could be summed up in about a page or two if you were very short, in most books. The rest is usually pictures and fluff. 

My hope for this is that it will make campaigns more streamlined than they are now.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

zas240 said:


> uh but you would be cut to ribbons trying to get a *single* drop pod onto a craftworld, let alone a whole battle company, (yes I know the Invaders tried it in the SM codex)


I'd think my chances would be _better_ with a whole company than a single pod. You made it sound more difficult.

But I can hardly see that as a justification for not having Craftworld's reciving invasions in Planetstrike... I'm pretty sure Planets have good defense weapons.

Anyway, look at Iyanden, Kraken managed to land down on there just fine


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

ah but your forgetting the disaster of Blood Nebular-an entire IG sector fleet assulted a craftworld and was lost."it is often better to fend of a single wasp than to provoke the entire nest" main rule book, pg 119 first pargraph.

and to get back on track - differernt FOC!!! at last! been waiting years for that.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm liking the new photos from GD and the video, now seriously looking forward to it.

Best get painting! :victory:


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

can't wait get to put my flashy new codex to good use defending the imperium, or wiping out xenos infested worlds. Should be fun, I read at my LGS forum that the attacker would have the option to field a lot of fast attack which seemed cool.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stuntiesrule said:


> can't wait get to put my flashy new codex to good use defending the imperium, or wiping out xenos infested worlds. Should be fun, I read at my LGS forum that the attacker would have the option to field a lot of fast attack which seemed cool.


Yeah, except for those of us whose armies have crappy Fast Attack choices. *mutters about Daemons*


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Stuntiesrule said:


> can't wait get to put my flashy new codex to good use defending the imperium, or wiping out xenos infested worlds. Should be fun, I read at my LGS forum that the attacker would have the option to field a lot of fast attack which seemed cool.


For Guardies, sure, extra Bane Wolves/Devil Dogs/ Hellhounds/Sentinels/Valkyries...

Eldar however...extra Swooping Hawks. Yay. The most depressing thing is that Hawks could actually be really fun in a game against IG where I'm the Attacker...although with the average cost per model in the Eldar FA section being nearly 31 points, for very little return, that's ONE option that I'm not likely to explore...


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol deamons really did get screwed there hey katie lol going the nekkid black white photo now.

all can say is it could be interesting what comes of this looks like it'll be over powered to either attacker or defender but. my 2 bob


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

spike12225 said:


> lol deamons really did get screwed there hey katie lol going the nekkid black white photo now.


You're the second person to make that mistake. Clearly this avatar is giving people the entirely wrong idea.

*changes it with haste*


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't you get to use extra Elites choices though? In which case there will be entire armies of Bloodcrushers and Flamers... oh joy. 

Also, if the rumour about being able to assault after deepstriking in turns out to be true, that's really annoyingly rubbish.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

if that is only for units that DS normaly, what about those that DS and can assult? full movement, shooting and assult?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

spike12225 said:


> lol deamons really did get screwed there hey katie lol going the nekkid black white photo now.


@ Spike: Daemons did not get screwed they are just a huge gamble!!! I mean once they get into CC they rape everything, its surviving the shooting on the turn of DS that is the challenge.

@ Katie: Bed-Head much there Katie? lol!

Chaosftw


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yes!!15 CSM bikes and 20 raptors, heaven for my super fast, assault army. btw, wont the attacker get to use extra heavy support, because if you are attacking a fortess you sort of need to blow holes in it!!!


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> yes!!15 CSM bikes and 20 raptors, heaven for my super fast, assault army. btw, wont the attacker get to use extra heavy support, because if you are attacking a fortess you sort of need to blow holes in it!!!


or maybe they (GW) think the opposite, that it would be harder to deep strike and assault a planet- where the defender has all their resources at ready disposal. - i heard the rules were that the defender gets more HS, for this reason

-lol, and leave Katie alone


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Did anybody see the Vulkan He'Stan coming out as well, I thought that is going to be sweet!!! Now all we need is the Russ, wooot wooot:biggrin:!!!!

I hope they haven't planned on doing any missing chapters, I've just completed my fluff and color scheme


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

my apologies katie was only an observation.

its a shame deamon can't be deployed as normal as i tend to hurt them enough on ds that they die or have few wounds/models left when assaulting libby and null zone doesn't help them either


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*cough cough* Finally a mention on the website...no new info, but still...:biggrin:


----------

